# The Reality Of Strength Training Exercise



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

When strength training became a popular way of athletic preparation back in the 50′s and 60′s, everyone was rushing to find the “best” way to train. Back in these early days, very little attention was given to the “scientific” aspect of the sport. Your average lifter would train using basiclifts, receive proper nutrition from a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

